# Sick Fish



## NewBie (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a Huma Trigger about 1.5 inches, Yellow Tang about 2.5 inch, and a Niger Trigger about 2 inches in a 40 gallon salt water tank. The tank has been running fine, but on Friday my Niger stopped eating and was not as active as normal. Actually, over time I have noticed that it has been staying in its little cave more often. I was not sure if the tang was intimidating it? We have been feeding it brine shrimp most of the time. I have some krill and added that, which it still didn't eat. So I tested my water, The PH was very high and did a water change. Everything else seems to be in range. I did a water change and the next day after everything was in range the Niger was still hanging in there but lying somewhat on its side. It occasionally moves from one area to another, but it's weak, It is also still retaining its coloring. Any suggestions would be Great. 

Thanks


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

first of all how big a tank.
how high was the PH
what are levels,, specifi gravity, nitrites, nitrates.
how long has the tank been setup


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Your tank is waaaaaaaay too small for all those fishes you have now. You need to : A. - get a bigger tank
B. - get rid of your triggers and tangs and get something more suitable for your 40G tank.

The triggers and tang will get large. I'm guessing the fish are suffering from much stress on your fish due to lack of swimming room.


----------



## NewBie (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope, there is pleanty of room to swim because it is a 40 gallon tall and the rocks I have are about 1/5 the height of the tank and about 4 inches wide. But I do have one large rock that the niger lives under but there is still pleanty of room.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heheh... tall tanks are the worst for multiple reasons, but at any rate, ****** are calm and peaceful, well, as triggers go anyway, while Humu's are mean and nasty. Between the tang and the Humu, it's no wonder whatsoever your poor little redtooth is hiding in his rock all the time,. It would also help to offer it better food with more variety. 
Are any of these 3 new in the tank, or have they all been in there for quite awhile with no problems until recently?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

most people say that the min tank size for a tang is 90g,, they are extremly active fish,, and get very large.
I would take them back to the store,, and get a pair of false percs, there more suited for your tank,, or maybe even a dwarf flame angel.
but no tangs or triggers.


----------



## NewBie (Jun 11, 2007)

I had them for about 3 - 4 months but why would it start acting like this now, also none of the fish seemed to be getting any bigger? would a clown or tomato clown be a better choice? Should I stick with agressive fish only?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, if you were plunked into a crumby situation, you wouldn't just die from in within a day. Deterioration of health and muscle mass can take time, anything from a day to many months, depending on how healthy / hardy the fish was to begin with, and how bad the current situation is.
The fact that they aren't growing and are getting sick is indicative that something is wrong.
What are your ammonia and nitrite levels, and for how long has your tank been set up?
Clown fish would definitely better suited to your tank.
As for aggressive fish, that's your choice... just make sure that whatever you do get are compatible.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I would also just like to add that brine shrimp are a horrible diet for fish. This could be one reason why your fish isn't looking good and why your fish have not grown. Your tank could also be stunting the growth of your fish which can cause your fish to get sick and die as well. I personaly believe that it is a combanation of the small tank, the fish diet, and your tank agression.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Tangs need at least .... never mind ... you won't listen ...


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

NewBie said:


> I had them for about 3 - 4 months but why would it start acting like this now, also none of the fish seemed to be getting any bigger? would a clown or tomato clown be a better choice? Should I stick with agressive fish only?


Yes a clown would be better suited for ur tank, but from what I hear I am thinking that there are other possible problems. Like the levels, tank dimensions, and possibly a lack of adequate surface area (LR). Tomato clowns are a pretty hardy fish and should be fine, but I would look into getting some other stuff squared away.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Chronic stress is a big factor here, two triggers in that size tank is just asking for one of them to get picked on or injured or worse... killed. If the lfs suggested these fish for your tank... find a new one... they are obviously just trying to make the quick buck on you.


----------

